# Heroic dog saves hundreds of animals from Australian wildfire



## Pranisha Subedi

0ne brave pup has captured global attention for saving hundreds of sheep from the blaze.

On New Year's Eve, Patsy, a 6-year-old kelpie-border collie mix from Corryong, Victoria, faced the raging fires to herd 900 sheep into a safe enclosure, her owner told Australian broadcasting service SBS News. He said he never would have been able to save the sheep without her. 

"She's earned front-seat privileges for the rest of her life," owner Stephen Hill said. 

Patsy's owners set up an Instagram account for the pup, "Patsy the Corryong Wonderdog." Ever since people from all over the world have praised her for her courageous efforts.


----------



## JoanneKen

Wow, wonderful!


----------



## Yvonne_Liu

Proud of Patsy
A responsible dog!


----------

